# What is T3 Uptake?? lab results confusing......



## jennabridgers (May 4, 2015)

Hey folks- newbie here! I just had labwork done about a month ago and was wondering what you think based on these symptoms:

-Cold hands/feet even when outside temp is 85

-Slow bowels- only have BM once every 2-3 days

-Unexplained Weight gain ( 10 pounds in 3 months despite very "clean" diet and 2-3 days a week working out. No chronic cardio) gain is all over but most notibly in my midsection, which has always been flat 

- irregular periods (like 21-24 days, varying lenghts/flow) after years of normal 28 day cycles with moderate flow

- low body temp, usually 96.8-97.3

Age 36, 2 kids, no more stress than the average Jane, sleep 8 hours a night. Do not smoke or drink

Lab results:

TSH: 0.731 Range: 0.450-4.500

T4: 6.3 Range 4.5-12.0

T3 Uptake: 29 Range 24-39

Free Thyroxine Index 1.8 Range 1.2-4.9

These results are AFTER being on Naturethroid 65mg for about 6 months

What gives?!?!?! I am gaining weight and sooo frustrated!!!! I think I must either have HYPO and not be taking enough Naturthroid or have hypopituitary issues???

PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome! It would appear that you are under medicated and the doctor needs to do your FREE T3 when taking any exogenous T3 such as the Naturethroid.

Info above and also the answer to your question...............your uptake indicates hypo and your doctor should know this.


----------



## jennabridgers (May 4, 2015)

Andros, thank you so much!!!


----------

